# Dragon Age Inquisition DLC sale



## thaddeus6th (May 14, 2019)

Hey, kids.

Happened to see the entire DLC bundle (2 small item packs, 3 larger story type DLCs) for Dragon Age Inquisition is on sale until late tomorrow for £5, which is 80% off.

That's in the UK PS4 store, though I imagine it's across platforms etc. Anyway, just thought you might like the heads up.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 20, 2019)

The Witcher 3 DLC (again, PS4 UK) is on sale, less than half price.

Mods, any chance you could change the title and maybe make this sticky for videogame (including DLC) sales?


----------

